# Socionics.net and socionics typology resources.



## rmcnew (5 mo ago)

Just want to let everyone know. After years of being outside of the socionics public limelight I am tipping my toes back into the fray of things. I have recently acquired https://socionics.net which will eventually have socionics based resources and celebrity typings. In the meantime, you can hang out on the sites discord Join the (Socionics.net) Selbstyp Typology Consulting Group Discord Server! for updates. Hope to see you all there!


----------

